# Asian fursuit makers?



## Phrozt (May 10, 2013)

I guess it's still is quite common that Europeans and Western are much more intergrerad than what Europeans and Asians are. When it comes to litterature, there's basicly a whole new world of creations out there, dweeling in the west. I was thinking that there might be very talented makers out there to the east as well.

I've only seen very few Asian fursuit makers, and all of them are from Japan. So, I was thinking to ask you guys about your experience about eastern creators. 

Regards
Phroztfox


----------

